# Chagall the indomitable snow man!



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

So good looking even in powder!!! I wish I can take my pooches to snowy mountain.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh those are cute pictures. He is really outfitted for the weather. And he is having a blast! Just look at that grin on the last picture. Doesn't it just fill you to the brim when they're so joyful? I love seeing that.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

We are so jealous of all your snow! He looks like he is having a fantastic time !


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Booties*

Chagall;

Love the little booties....HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall looks like he is having a ton of fun!! It almost made me wanna see snow.. Mmm almost! Not quite!  I'm glad to have run away from the snow  
But it can be fun  
And Chagall just seems to always be in a happy mood , rain or shine .. Or snow! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Chagall;
> Love the little booties....HerdingStdPoodle


His blue leg guards are from poodleit ? Rain coats for dogs (Best invention since Nutella!)  Olga makes them in different sizes (including custom) and colors. They are phenomenal! I think they would even stay on a hopping kangaroo, I just love 'em! His paws are snugged into those PAWZ boots, Pawz Dog Boots | PAWZ the natural rubber dog boots They too REALLY stay on so the snow stays off!:smow:


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Chagall obviously having a blast in the snow! Love the pictures, and the information about her outfit. Thanks!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Leg Guards and Dog Boots*



Chagall's mom said:


> His blue leg guards are from poodleit ? Rain coats for dogs (Best invention since Nutella!)  Olga makes them in different sizes (including custom) and colors. They are phenomenal! I think they would even stay on a hopping kangaroo, I just love 'em! His paws are snugged into those PAWZ boots, Pawz Dog Boots | PAWZ the natural rubber dog boots They too REALLY stay on so the snow stays off!:smow:


Very helpful information---but I was wondering [reality wise] how much time does it take you to just put on the boots versus the boots and leg guards? I'm thinking about chores several times a day and the time factor.
Thank you! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Very helpful information---but I was wondering [reality wise] how much time does it take you to just put on the boots versus the boots and leg guards? I'm thinking about chores several times a day and the time factor.
> Thank you! HerdingStdPoodle


Chagall is very cooperative about being suited up. He just stands there and lifts his legs, one at a time, for me, his valet, to dress him. That said, it takes a few minutes to snow-proof him, which the leg guards do an excellent job of! When I put them on for early morning "walkies" sometimes I fumble (and grumble) a bit. (Old lady fingers are just not dextrous at sunrise!) However, IMO it's an "ounce of prevention" type of thing. It takes_ much less time_ to suit him up then to defrost the snowballs that would otherwise stick to his leg hair and clean up the puddles he'd leave on my hardwood floors. And too, like anything else, once you get the hang of putting the garb on and off, it goes lots faster. When I first put the leg guards on him I did let out a few expletives. :rant:But now I just can't live without them!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Chagall is just such a cute guy in any weather!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What great shots of your beautiful baby.
I wish we had some snow so I could wAtch Brandon play in it. Enjoy and stay warm!
Susan


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We don't get snow, but boy if we did I would sure get those poodleit guards! 

Chagall looks like he is really enjoying the snow!!!! What a happy boy!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin says... "Mmmm, mmmm, hubba, hubba!! Gotta get me one of them!!" and I think she means Chagall, not the outfit...


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG, Chagall looks so cute in his little outfit! So fashionable - wouldn't expect him to be anything other than that! The girls got booties for Christmas last year, so now is the time they get them on! Should be interesting - its always a fight just trying to get them in their sweaters without them playing around!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He looks so nice and warm....BRRRRR! He also looks like he enjoys every minute of that cold stuff! I smiled when you posted about how patient he is getting dressed........not like our human kids at all! Hahaha! I best remember getting em' bundled up, just to hear "I have to go to the bathroom"...........those one piece zip up the front snowsuits were a PITA!!!!!!
(So glad we only 'visited' the snow occasionally here!)


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

That Chagall is unbelievably handsome, no matter the season!!! See you soon little Monsieur!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

My, he is really having some kind of fun! Love his little booties and the happy look on his gorgeous face...he makes snow look good!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Chagall seems to be having a blast in the snow! 
The boots and leg guards are a great idea. What a good boy to wear them without a fuss.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

So cute!

Only a poodle playing could drag me into the snow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ahh, Sunny is jealous. It has been too cold here to have fun in the snow, and walking on the sidewalks with all that nasty salt is pretty uncomfortable. Chagall is stylin' as always!! Sunny says have some fun for him.


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

I am so glad to see your post. I have watched this forum for some time and I now have a silver toy named Mercury. Your pup is so smart and lovely. We don't have snow here on sunny Florida but I am sure we have other challenges I will have to address. Great pics.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mercury said:


> I am so glad to see your post. I have watched this forum for some time and I now have a silver toy named Mercury. Your pup is so smart and lovely. We don't have snow here on sunny Florida but I am sure we have other challenges I will have to address.


I love your silver toy's name, very clever! Mercury is adorable. He reminds me of the fun surprise of watching Chagall turn from a jet black pup to platinum *silver* gem. Be sure to take a gazillion pictures because the clearing literally happens right before your eyes and if you blink, you miss some of it happening. I honestly wish I'd taken a photo of Chagall everyday.:camera: I can scarcely believe he looked like this as pup! Thanks for your very kind words about him.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so cute! love his outfit! those boots look interesting - cant keep Gingers short ones on. On they high in back too?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> so cute! love his outfit! those boots look interesting - cant keep Gingers short ones on. On they high in back too?


* Pamela*, So good to hear from you!:wavey: I understand about Ginger throwing her boots, that used to happen with Chagall too. :nod: I now use a two-part system, leg guards _and_ boots. (I gave the details in post #7 above.) The PAWZ boots stay on Chagall like a second skin. See for yourself!  (Hope you continue to hear good news from Teddy's "new" furever family!):dog:


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for your words of wisdom about the pictures I almost take too many but as you say I don't want to miss a thing. I hope you keep up with our progress. You are the only one I have seen with a similar color and size pup, best wishes and have fun in the snow. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Black, silver, platinum or GREEN, that Chagall would still be the sweetest boy EVER!!!!!


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

Chagall very cheerful boy! He brings joy to a lot of snow! It is pleasant to look at his game!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great to see such nice pics of Chagall enjoying the snow. Lily says she hopes she will get to see you all soon in person.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

*Chagalls boots*



Chagall's mom said:


> * Pamela*, So good to hear from you!:wavey: I understand about Ginger throwing her boots, that used to happen with Chagall too. :nod: I now use a two-part system, leg guards _and_ boots. (I gave the details in post #7 above.) The PAWZ boots stay on Chagall like a second skin. See for yourself!  (Hope you continue to hear good news from Teddy's "new" furever family!):dog:
> IMG 0726 - YouTube


Hi there - its good to talk to you too - Teddy was just here for a weekend visit - they had lots of fun. He will be coming in Jan and Mar - isnt it great??!!

so let me see - the leg guard help the boots stay on? I was thinking of trying to sew the boots on to her snowsuit somehow lol - but there is a space between - maybe leg guards hmmmm.


----------

